
Jolly Bad Taste vs. feeble Good Taste - wellokthen
http://standpointmag.co.uk/critique-february-2019-jonathan-meades-jolly-bad-taste-vs-feeble-good-taste
======
wyclif
_Scruton’s antipathy to “modernism” — which he seems to believe is a single
hegemonic idiom rather than countless strands of invention_

Scruton doesn't actually believe that, but the sort of people who read Meades
will mistake his torrent of pompous verbiage for knowledge of his subject.

